

Lessons Learned: First 6 Months Running a Software Consultancy - bcardarella
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/opinion/2012/06/21/lessons-learned-six-month-of-running-dockyard.html

======
mck-
Thanks for sharing - wonderfully insightful post

>> I've changed from the "anything goes" type boss to the "I'm going to be the
asshole" over the past six months.

Is this really, absolutely necessary? I'm not sure I could/would.. but that
might change once I get on with my start-up? I'm always for doing things
differenly -- there are enough companies that "thrive" on a-hole management.

~~~
bcardarella
Maybe "I'm going to be the asshole" is too strong. I meant to say that I'm the
guy that says "no" to things. I'm going to be tough on people about code
quality and process because that is what we are selling our clients. I would
hope that my employees don't think I'm an asshole but at times I realize I get
annoyed and just say "this is how we're doing it"

~~~
mck-
Haha, thanks for clarifying, I see what you mean now..

Still sounds a little like micro-management (though you'd say quality
assurance), which a lot of people (perhaps including yourself?) might find
annoying (well, I do)

How do you find the balance there?

------
instakill
I'd like to add something to the mix for any up-and-coming consultancies
around the world, especially in parts of the world with weak currencies. If
you're struggling to find clients locally, you can always try your hand at
reaching out to consultancies [with the philosophy of DockYard] that have a
floor rate for client work. If something like $25k would do well for you but
doesn't qualify a client for the bigger consultancy, try to form relationships
to be an entity they can refer these potential clients to.

